# Drawer slide



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm looking for the type drawer slide that keystone uses, _(it has a mechanical lock to prevent the drawer from coming out even if it should open during transport)._ Most slides lack this absolute lock. I can post a photo if needed.

I'm also looking for the style rocker switches used on the 2005/2006 style lights. Both the wall switches w/mounting bracket and those used on the light fixtures.

Any help would be appreciated.
Dave


----------

